# 2013 und das Forum



## Lipperlandstern (29 Dezember 2013)

Eben habe ich in einem Beitrag etwas von einem Forumsrückblick 2013 gelesen. Da habe ich mal meinen eigenen Rückblick im Bezug auf das Forum gestartet und habe mir überlegt was so hängen geblieben ist.

Irgendwie habe ICH das Gefühl als wenn das Jahr 2013 ein nicht so gutes für das Forum war. In erster Linie sind mir folgende Dinge im Gedächtnis geblieben bzw. aufgefallen. 

- 00Alex und sein Nachfolger mit seinen nervigen Threads über irgendwelche Theorien
- Hochwasserbike 
- SPS-Forum - SPS-Magazin. Eine Zusammenarbeit auf niedrigen Niveau.
- die Seite SPS-Forum.de ist nicht mehr auf Platz 1 meiner Linkliste
- der Hype ums TIA-Portal ist abgeklungen
- viele "Poweruser" sind nicht mehr bzw. kaum noch aktiv
.....

Da ich dieses Jahr auch nicht mein aktives Forumsjahr hatte, wird es bestimmt andere Meinungen geben ... immer her damit


----------



## Blockmove (29 Dezember 2013)

Im grossen und ganzen kann ich dir voll zustimmen.

Es sind immer mehr neue "User", die sich hier nur anmelden um kostenlos ihre Probleme gelöst zu bekommen.
Anmelden ... Suche ignorieren ... Frage stellen ... Wissen absaugen ... Das wars
Würden diese User wenigstens dem nächsten Anfänger auch mal helfen, dann wär es ja ok.

Das Thema TIA ist wie immer bei Siemens. Es braucht einfach einige Versionen bis man damit anfangen kann zu arbeiten.
War bei Classic so, bei WinCC flex war's genauso und bei TIA eben auch.
Bei Beckhoff ist es wohl auch nicht anders ... Die "modernen" Zeiten sind jetzt halt auch in der Automatisungstechnik angekommen :sad:

Um das Forum für Poweruser wieder attraktiver zu machen, könnte man vielleicht die einzelnen Bereiche untergliedern.
Jeweils ein Bereich für Einsteiger und ein Bereich für Fortgeschrittene.
Ich denke das würde auch die allgemeine Lesbarkeit wieder erhöhen.
Natürlich wäre das ein größerer Umbau und auch mehr Arbeit für die Mods.

In diesem Sinne:
Einen guten Rutsch!

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Tommi (29 Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

es ist wohl so, daß weniger los ist im Forum.
Das ist vielleicht auch ganz normal, daß irgendwann
mal eine gewisse Sättigung eintritt.

Wirklich schade finde ich die sehr schlechte Beteiligung an
der Wahl "User des Jahres", naja, vielleicht kommt da noch was.

Sehr positiv fand ich den diesjährigen NRW-Stammtisch und auch
das Treffen in Ostrach soll ja gut gewesen sein.

Es geht weiter...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## ebt'ler (29 Dezember 2013)

irgendwie war ich 2013 auch vom forum enttäuscht. ich bin von hier besseres gewohnt. 
wenn man alte themen liest, haben diese meist eine bessere qualität. 


ich habe aktuell das gefühl, dass gute themen sehr schnell mit unwichtigen zwischenrufen oder immer gleichen grundsatzdiskussionen zu getextet werden. letztendlich ergibt sich dann ein >10 seitiges thema, wobei der informationsgehalt sehr gering ist und eigentlich auf 2-3 seiten platzfinden würde. daher verliert man schnell die lust beim lesen. 


ok, irgendwie bin ich auch selber mit schuld. habe im vergangenen jahr auch nicht sehr aktiv mitgewirkt. 


gruß
ebt'ler


----------



## kiar (29 Dezember 2013)

Moin,



> Es sind immer mehr neue "User", die sich hier nur anmelden um kostenlos ihre Probleme gelöst zu bekommen.
> Anmelden ... Suche ignorieren ... Frage stellen ... Wissen absaugen ... Das wars
> Würden diese User wenigstens dem nächsten Anfänger auch mal helfen, dann wär es ja ok.



ich bin auch ein neuer "User" der die meiste Zeit nur mit liest. Sicherlich versuche ich, mit meinen bescheidenen Wissen, auch zu helfen, aber gerade bei tiefer greifenderen Themen muss ich leider passen.
Für die Hilfe, die ich hier erhalten habe, möchte ich mich hier bedanken.



> Um das Forum für Poweruser wieder attraktiver zu machen, könnte man vielleicht die einzelnen Bereiche untergliedern.
> Jeweils ein Bereich für Einsteiger und ein Bereich für Fortgeschrittene.



Die Aufteilung, des Forum's, halte ich nicht für nötig. Man braucht ja als Poweruser bei Anfängerfragen nicht antworten.

Bei mir ist das SPS Forum auf der Linkliste an erster Stelle

Nochmals Danke und einen guten Rutsch

Raik


----------



## Lipperlandstern (29 Dezember 2013)

Tommi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> es ist wohl so, daß weniger los ist im Forum.
> Das ist vielleicht auch ganz normal, daß irgendwann
> ...




Ich glaube, das mit der Sättigung trifft es sehr gut...  das spiegelt sich dann ja auch an der Beteiligung zur Userwahl wieder. Ich glaube nicht, das ich der einzige "Poweruser" bin der früher mehrmals täglich ins Forum geschaut hat und heute nur noch sporadisch.....


Das Treffen in Ostrach war echt klasse.   Beim NRW-Stammtisch war ich ja leider schnell weg  .....


----------



## hucki (29 Dezember 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> - die Seite SPS-Forum.de ist nicht mehr auf Platz 1 meiner Linkliste


:?:
Darf man fragen, wer die neue Nr. 1 ist?
(Solche Hitlisten wären bestimmt auch ein interessanter Thread 

)


----------



## Lipperlandstern (29 Dezember 2013)

hucki schrieb:


> :?:
> Darf man fragen, wer die neue Nr. 1 ist?
> (Solche Hitlisten wären bestimmt auch ein interessanter Thread
> 
> )




Das stimmt ..... ich fange mal an 

1. Evernote (habe ich grade neu für mich entdeckt)
2. n-tv
3. DSLR-Forum
4. Facebook
5. Sport1
6. SPS-Forum
7. Wikipedia


----------



## vollmi (29 Dezember 2013)

Ja ich hab schon auch das Gefühl dass es ruhiger geworden ist. Ich glaub das liegt daran, dass mittlerweile alle Probleme gelöst wurden und man alles mit der Suchfunktion findet 

Darum find ich ja TIA so toll. Neue Probleme wo noch nie ein Programmierer vorher war (oder so).
Der TIA Hype mag abgeklungen sein, wart ab wenn die ersten grossen Programme mit TIA geschrieben werden. Ich hab mein erstes praktisch hinter mir.
Ich glaub ich könnte da mal einen Tread machen mit Problemen die dabei auftauchten und den positiven Dingen welche TIA da mitbrachte.

Ich habe keine Linkhitliste. ICh habe meine Standardtabs welche immer im Browser offen sind. Das SPS-Forum ist ganz links also sehr prominent angeordnet. Die Siemens Supportseite ist als App immer auf meinem iPad offen.
Danach kommt direkt ein Pferdeforum, ein Corvetteforum und Buffed.de. 

Facebook und 20Min (gratis BILD für die Schweiz) sind bei mir nur auf dem iPad präsent.

mfG René


----------



## Larry Laffer (29 Dezember 2013)

Hallo Axel,

Na ... das hast du ja schön dargestellt ...
Ich denke auch, dass es ein bißchen den aktuellen Forums-Geist wiederspiegelt - was du schreibst und wie du es schreibst.
Es liegt aber - glaube ich - nicht am Forum und den Mitgliedern - da hat sich m.E. nichts geändert - es liegt nach meiner Meinung eher an den Fragen.
Die Tendenz der gestellten Fragen geht oftmals in eine Richtung, wo es gar nicht mehr so einfach ist, etwas dazu zu schreiben. TIA ist aus unterschiedlichen Gründen z.B. gar nicht mein Thema - da könnte ich also auch gar nicht dazu beitragen.
Was die "Power-User" angeht - ich denke mal, die sind immer noch präsent und würden wieder schreiben, wenn es etwas zu Schreiben gibt.
Naja - und die "nervigen Threads" - ich denke mal nicht, dass das in der Tendenz über die Jahre schlimmer (oder weniger schlimm) geworden ist. Die sind da, waren immer schon da und werden immer da sein. Das kann man - glaube ich - schmerzfrei sehen. Man muss sich ja nicht daran beteiligen ... 8)
Die Beteiligung zur "User des Jahres" liegt vielleicht auch ein bißchen an dem Zeitpunkt, zu dem sie stattfindet. Zum anderen vielleicht aber auch an dem, was du eingangs geschrieben hast.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## hucki (29 Dezember 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Das stimmt ..... ich fange mal an
> 
> 1. Evernote (habe ich grade neu für mich entdeckt)
> 2. n-tv
> ...


Auch wenn das besser in einen separaten Thread sollte:

1. SPS-Forum
2. Klopfers-Web
3. MiWuLa
4. Belauscht.de
5. BildBlog
6. Ruthe


----------



## UniMog (29 Dezember 2013)

vollmi schrieb:


> Darum find ich ja TIA so toll. Neue Probleme wo noch nie ein Programmierer vorher war (oder so).
> 
> mfG René



Haha.... ja ich finde Raumschiff Enterprise auch klasse 

TIA Portal , _*unendliche Fehler*_. Wir schreiben das Jahr 2014. Dies sind die Abenteuer von Vollmi, mit seinem extrem starken Laptop..... usw.




Blockmove schrieb:


> Es sind immer mehr neue "User", die sich hier nur anmelden um kostenlos ihre Probleme gelöst zu bekommen.
> Anmelden ... Suche ignorieren ... Frage stellen ... Wissen absaugen ... Das wars
> Würden diese User wenigstens dem nächsten Anfänger auch mal helfen, dann wär es ja ok.



Tja das sind wir aber selber Schuld und nicht die vergessen die gerne mit der Hilfe hier Geld sparen und lieber 1000 mal Fragen als einen von uns per Auftrag zu beauftragen.
Letztes Beispiel was ich so im Kopf hab ist Problem mit Berechnen einer 32bit Zahl (Drehgeberwert) ......... ein RBG für einen Roboter halten und keine Ahnung.... aber überall basteln...... aber Ihr helft ja immer wieder gerne
Ich denke mir bei so was immer "Sorry" ist eine Firma sollen die einen beauftragen der sich damit auskennt und nicht nur Kosten sparen mit Hilfe vom Forum.
Ich bin schon lange für ein Hausaufgaben Forum und ein Fachleute Forum (min 10 Jahre Berufserfahrung) wo man weiß wer der andere ist aber das ist nur meine Meinung.

Gruß


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Dezember 2013)

UniMog schrieb:


> Tja das sind wir aber selber Schuld und nicht die vergessen die gerne mit der Hilfe hier Geld sparen und lieber 1000 mal Fragen als einen von uns per Auftrag zu beauftragen.
> Letztes Beispiel was ich so im Kopf hab ist Problem mit Berechnen einer 32bit Zahl (Drehgeberwert) ......... ein RBG für einen Roboter halten und keine Ahnung.... aber überall basteln...... aber Ihr helft ja immer wieder gerne



Den fand ich jetzt nicht so schlimm, das gehört dazu, jemanden aus der Patsche zu helfen.
Meiner Ansicht nach, hat der User ein angenehmen Auftritt gehabt und hat aktiv mit gearbeitet.
Für mich war das sehr lehrreich, ich habe da gerne mitgelesen. Aber jetzt beim nochmaligen
durchstöbern sehe ich den letzten Beitrag von 00alex, ich dachte mich trifft der Schlag. Den 
werde ich bestimmt entsorgen und solche Beiträge gleich mit, der geht mir mit seiner unwissenden
Klugscheißerei so etwas von auf die Eier.
Ansonsten stimme ich den LiLaStern schon zu, es fehlt ein wenig an Substanz im Forum.


----------



## Blockmove (29 Dezember 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Den fand ich jetzt nicht so schlimm, das gehört dazu, jemanden aus der Patsche zu helfen.
> Meiner Ansicht nach, hat der User ein angenehmen Auftritt gehabt und hat aktiv mit gearbeitet.
> Für mich war das sehr lehrreich, ich habe da gerne mitgelesen.



Also den Kollegen fand ich auch nicht schlimm.
Es war keine der üblichen Hausaufgaben und wenn du zwischen den Feiertagen vor so einem Problem stehst, dann kann man schon helfen.
Man weiss ja nie, wann es einen selber mal wieder erwischt.

Bei 00Alex lass ich mich jetzt mal überraschen, wie sich das Roboterproblem "entwickelt".
Wenn das so wird wie mit den AR2 ...

Unimog, deine Idee vom Hausaufgaben und Fachleute-Forum deckt sich eigentlich mit meinem Vorschlag

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## UniMog (29 Dezember 2013)

Das war jetzt auf die schnelle nur ein Beispiel....... der war auch noch nicht soooo schlimm..... es gibt natürlich viel extremere Beispiele hier

@Blockmove....... das liegt bestimmt am Alter...... der alten Hasen.


----------



## Blockmove (29 Dezember 2013)

UniMog schrieb:


> @Blockmove....... das liegt bestimmt am Alter...... der alten Hasen.



Ein alter und ein junger Bulle stehen oben am Berg. Unten eine Herde junger hübscher Kühe,
Der junge scharrt mit den Hufen und brüllt: "Lass uns runterrennen und eine beglücken, Komm schon ... Los!!!"
Daraufhin der alte Bulle: "Mach du nur, Ich lauf lieber gemütlich und beglück dafür *alle!*"

In diesem Sinne Unimog ... Nicht alte Hasen, sondern eher schon alte Bullen 

Schönen Sonntag
Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Dezember 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Bei 00Alex lass ich mich jetzt mal überraschen, wie sich das Roboterproblem "entwickelt".
> Wenn das so wird wie mit den AR2 ...



Das warte ich auch noch ab, ansonsten währe heute schon Sylvester für ihn gewesen. 
Es wird bestimmt eine Sprungorgie mit wilder Register-Zeiger verbiegerrei. 

Mir würde auch ein Reiter für Hausaufgaben gefallen, anstatt einen verstaubten für das
SPS-Magazin. Aber da müsste natürlich dann auch mal das Verständnis für ein Anfänger
aufgebracht werden.


----------



## IBFS (29 Dezember 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> - viele "Poweruser" sind nicht mehr bzw. kaum noch aktiv



..das liegt auch daran, dass man nach einer Hilfe wenigstens gern noch erfahren 
möchte, ob der Ratschlag geholfen hat. An manchen Erklärungen schreibt man 
schon 15 bis 20 Minuten damit der Text auch fehlerfrei und verständlich ist. 
Da das Feedback in der letzten Zeit immer geringer wurde vergeht einem etwas
die Lust diese freiwillige Zeit zu investieren. Inwieweit dieser Zeitaufwand gewürdigt
wird sehe ich auch daran, dass man garnicht mehr in der Liste der User auftaucht.
Auch sind Meinungen, die kontrovers zur Mehrheitsmeinung sind, weniger akzeptiert
als das früher der Fall war. Es bestätigt mich darin meine Zeit in Zukunft anderweitig 
zu investieren. 

Allen ein gesundes neues Jahr 2014


----------



## Blockmove (29 Dezember 2013)

IBFS schrieb:


> ..das liegt auch daran, dass man nach einer Hilfe wenigstens gern noch erfahren
> möchte, ob der Ratschlag geholfen hat. An manchen Erklärungen schreibt man
> schon 15 bis 20 Minuten damit der Text auch fehlerfrei und verständlich ist.
> Da das Feedback in der letzten Zeit immer geringer wurde vergeht einem etwas
> ...



Deine Aussage zum Feedback stimmt.
Aber das liegt wohl auch am "Zeitgeist"
Ich beobachte das auch immer wieder an unseren Jungfacharbeitern und Jungingenieuren.
In diesem Fällen kann ich noch dagegen ankämpfen und diesen Muhackeln (schwäbisch - bayrischer Fachausdruck) z.B. eine geringere Unterstützung zukommen lassen.
Im Forum geht das halt nicht so leicht.

Toleranz und das Akzeptieren von anderen Programmierstilen ist so eine Sache bei Programmierern.
Ich geb ganz offen zu, dass ich da auch meine Probleme damit hab.
Allerdings hab ich hier aus dem Forum auch schon manche Anregung geholt und versucht in den eigenen Stil zu integrieren.
Dass hier die wirklich guten Fachdiskussionen weniger geworden sind, finde ich schade.
Vielleicht wär hierfür der Vorschlag von Unimog doch eine Überlegung wert ...

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## bike (29 Dezember 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> - Hochwasserbike



Wer hat denn den Threat begonnen und damit Beileid geheuchelt?
Wenn dann jemand antwortet und beschreibt wie beschissen es ist / war, dann das negativ beschreiben?
Vielleicht solltest du einmal nachdenken.

Zu dem Themen kann bzw muss ich dir beipflichten.
Es werden fast keine echten Fragen mehr gestellt.
Hausaufgaben oder Fragen zu Grundlagen, die in der Entwicklungsumgebung in der Hilfe leicht zu finden sind, werden hier reingestellt.
Warum?
Ist selber lesen und verstehen wollen out? 

Mir kommt es auch so vor, dass keiner mehr bereit Wissen zu teilen.
Das ist der "Zeitgeist", denn es wird ja propagiert, dass Wissen das echte Kapital ist und wer teilt schon gern sein Kapital?


bike


----------



## UniMog (29 Dezember 2013)

IBFS schrieb:


> ..
> Allen ein gesundes neues Jahr 2014



Das wünsche ich Dir und allen anderen hier im Forum auch...... kommt alle gut nach 2014


----------



## Paul (29 Dezember 2013)

Also ich bin dafür ein Unterforum für Häuslebauer einzurichten.

Nach dem Motto:
Ich konnte in der Arbeit eine CPU davontragen.
Jetzt möchte ich über EINEN Taster alle Rollos in meinem Haus einzeln ansteuern.
Rauf, Runter, Hand, Automatik, Tag, Nacht, Zufallsgenerator wenn ich im Urlaub bin...
Ich befürchte aber, dass ich dazu Zeiten verwenden muss.
Leider habe ich davon keine Ahnung.
Sagt mir mal wie das geht.
ABER NUR IN FUP!

Oder noch ein krasses aktuelles Beispiel:
Dieser Typ, der seinen Windsensor STEUERN!!! will.
....bla bla bla....analog...bla bla... digital... (kennt den Unterschied offenbar nicht) 
*Wie wird das programmiert!*
Der Ton macht die Musik.
Manieren wie ein Maultiertreiber. Fehlt nur noch dass dahinter steht
LOS, ABER FLOTT!

So, erst mal genug geschimpft.
An alle ein Gutes 2014.


----------



## kiar (29 Dezember 2013)

> LOS, ABER FLOTT!




das kommt dann 2014

Raik


----------



## 021aet04 (30 Dezember 2013)

@UniMog
 Da du den Hintergrund nicht kennst, kannst du nicht schreiben das die Firma in der ich arbeite Kosten sparen will und mich deswegen "herumbasteln" lässt.

 Ich habe im Thread geschrieben das wir beim Hersteller angefragt haben, jedoch kennt sich dort niemand mehr aus. Und einen Programmierer in so kurzer Zeit auftreiben ist auch nicht gerade einfach oder wartest du den ganzen Tag bis dich jemand anruft und sagt das er dich in einer Woche braucht?

Außerdem kennst du meinen Wissensstand nicht, weißt nicht was ich alles mache bzw gemacht habe.

 PS: Wie definierst du einen Roboter? Ab wann ist es bei dir ein Roboter?




 Da ich weniger mit SPS, Automatisierung,... arbeite kann ich auch nicht viel helfen, aber wenn ich helfen kann, dann helfe ich auch.




Trotzdem ein gutes neues Jahr allen Usern hier im Forum

MfG Hannes


----------



## bike (30 Dezember 2013)

021aet04 schrieb:


> @UniMog
> Da du den Hintergrund nicht kennst, kannst du nicht schreiben das die Firma in der ich arbeite Kosten sparen will und mich deswegen "herumbasteln" lässt.
> 
> Ich habe im Thread geschrieben das wir beim Hersteller angefragt haben, jedoch kennt sich dort niemand mehr aus. Und einen Programmierer in so kurzer Zeit auftreiben ist auch nicht gerade einfach oder wartest du den ganzen Tag bis dich jemand anruft und sagt das er dich in einer Woche braucht?
> ...



Zum Glück bist du kein Herzchirurg.
Keine Ahnung, aber herumbasteln.

Ich habe kein Problem, wenn jemand eine Frage stellt.
Und dann kann ich manchmal einen Tipp geben oder eine Lösung schreiben.
Doch wenn jemand nicht bereit ist, zumindest die Bedienungsanleitung zu lesen, dann fehlt etwas.
Deinen Chef finde ich toll.
Er unterstützt Jugend forscht ohne echter Aussicht auf Erfolg.
Habt ihr wirklich so viel Zeit und Geld über?


bike


----------



## Blockmove (30 Dezember 2013)

@bike
Deine "klaren Worte" treffen auf viele zu, aber -zumindest meiner Meinung nach - nicht unbedingt auf Hannes.
Er hat sich freundlich verhalten und hat alle Informationen geliefert.
In der Instandhaltung "passieren" einem eben manchmal solche "Dinge".
Das nächstemal geht der Kollege vielleicht / hoffentlich auch anders an ein Problem heran.
Wieoft haben dich schon andere Programmierer beim Thema Schnittstellen Handling von und zu euren Maschinen auf die Palme gebracht?

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## UniMog (30 Dezember 2013)

021aet04 schrieb:


> @UniMog
> Da du den Hintergrund nicht kennst, kannst du nicht schreiben das die Firma in der ich arbeite Kosten sparen will und mich deswegen "herumbasteln" lässt.
> 
> Ich habe im Thread geschrieben das wir beim Hersteller angefragt haben, jedoch kennt sich dort niemand mehr aus. Und einen Programmierer in so kurzer Zeit auftreiben ist auch nicht gerade einfach oder wartest du den ganzen Tag bis dich jemand anruft und sagt das er dich in einer Woche braucht?
> ...



Bevor du über mich und mein Leben urteilst, ziehe meine Schuhe an und laufe meinen Weg. Durchlaufe die Straßen, Berge und Täler...... bla bla bla usw.

Um als erstes Deine Frage zu beantworten fängt für mich persönlich ein Roboter ab 5 Achsen an..... hat einen Roboterarm...... alles andere ist ein Handling.
Einen Programmierer treibt man auch nicht in kurzer Zeit auf sondern plant seine Projekte und Umbauten und eine Vernünftige Firma hat eigentlich
seine Zulieferer und Unterlieferant und muß nicht erst suchen.

Nach dem Film auf YouTube seit Ihr ja keine kleine Bude und macht Umbauten, Wartungen bestimmt immer zu den Ferien oder Weihnachten

Wenn man das aber immer so macht ohne Planung .... dann ist es klar das auch keiner Bock darauf hat innerhalb einer Woche parat zu stehen.
Ich glaube eher das der Hersteller euch einen Umbau auf S7 verkaufen wollte  und Ihr deshalb das alleine probiert........ ist ja auch ok 
 Gut das Du etwas Ahnung hast + SPS-Forum und zu Deinem ganz großen Glück es keine schwere Aufgabe ist.

@ Bike 100% ACK


----------



## IBFS (30 Dezember 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Mir kommt es auch so vor, dass keiner mehr bereit Wissen zu teilen.
> Das ist der "Zeitgeist", denn es wird ja propagiert, dass Wissen das echte Kapital ist und wer teilt schon gern sein Kapital?



Wenn ich eine Antwort in 30 Sekunden bei Google finde, dann bleibt nur ein Link auf >>  lmgtfy.com  <<<

Wenn schon kein Faktenwissen da ist, und auch nicht gefragt wurde, dann sollte die Intelligenz wenigstens dazu reichen
geeignete Schlagworte bei Google einzugeben. Da geht es nicht im Wissen und "Kaptial" sondern nur um "vernünftiges"
Benutzen der aktuellen Mittel die zur Verfügung stehen. Diejenigen die das nicht können, wie hätten die den vor 20 Jahren
ein Studium überleben sollen - ohne Suchmaschinen - unvorstellbar.

Zur Erziehung der jungen Generation gehört auch nicht alles auch dem Silbertablett und mit goldenem Löffel zu servieren.
Wenn allerdings exakte Fragen gestellt werden, bin ich der Letzte, der dann eine eindeutige Anwort verweigert.


----------



## Larry Laffer (30 Dezember 2013)

Hallo ihr,

es ist interessant zu sehen, in welche Richtung die Diskussion hier entwickelt ...

Vielleicht einmal prinzipiell zu dem Sinn eines Fachforums aus meiner Sicht : Es besteht kein Unterschied zwischen der Frage nach der korrekten Benutzung eines Timers und der, wie man eine Kurve ggf. sinnvoll auswerten kann. Im Gegenteil : jede der Fragen hat seine Berechtigung - sonst wäre sie nicht gestellt worden. Wenn sie dem Einen oder Anderen nicht zusagt dann muß man sich an dem jeweiligen Thread ja nicht beteiligen.
Womit ich persönlich aber schon ein Problem habe ist das "ich möchte es nicht erklärt bekommen und verstehen - ich möchte einfach nur etwas haben, das ich nur noch zu benutzen brauche". So etwas führt in der Konsequenz nämlich zu den z.B. von Bike genannten Problemen : man macht mit etwas herum und es geht irgendwie - man weiß nur nicht genau warum.

Warum ich das so sehe ? Ich habe noch nicht ganz vergessen, dass ich erstens auch nicht alles weiß und zweitens, dass ich auch mal klein angefangen habe ... und es im Prinzip auch heute bei diversen Dingen immer noch aufs Neue tue.
Vielleicht geht es dem Einen oder Anderem ja auch noch so ... 8)

Gruß
Larry


----------



## ducati (30 Dezember 2013)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Es besteht kein Unterschied zwischen der Frage nach der korrekten Benutzung eines Timers und der, wie man eine Kurve ggf. sinnvoll auswerten kann.



Ich seh da schon einen Unterschied. Der Timer ist schon 100 mal hier im Forum und im Handbuch und sonstwo erklärt. Warum das Forum nochmal damit zumüllen und die Zeit von jemandem der das beantworten soll beanspruchen...

Manchmal sollte man sich die Frage stellen, ob der jenige Fragesteller überhaupt die notwendige Intelligenz aufbringt, um an einer SPS "rumzubasteln". Aber da sind sicherlich oft auch die Chefs schuld. Es werden Aufträge angenommen oder Arbeiten geplant, obwohl niemand Erfahrung damit hat. 

Prost Neujahr


----------



## Larry Laffer (30 Dezember 2013)

@Ducati:
Selbstverständlich sollte das Beispiel nur 2 Extreme darstellen - auf der anderen Seite : wenn man den Timer (oder was auch immer) nicht aus den schon vorhandenen Threads heraus verstanden hat (jeder denkt da ja ein bißchen anders) dann muss es vielleicht auch noch eine 101te Erklärung geben.
An welcher Stelle willst du die Grenze ziehen und beurteilen wollen, ob eine Frage "des Forums würdig" ist oder nicht ?

Und was das Annehmen von Aufträgen angeht - ich denke mal das "ins kalte Wasser werfen" ist in unserem Job Gang und Gäbe ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Dezember 2013)

Ich finde es schade und aber auch prägend für das Forum, wie auf den Hannes rumgehackt
wird und dieses dann in einen *'Schwanzvergleich'* endet. Wer soll den dann noch in
Zukunft Lust haben in so einen unfreundlichen Forum eine Frage zu stellen oder mitzuarbeiten. 
Alles nur wegen so eine unachtsamen Bezeichnung er hat sein RGB als Roboter bezeichnet, 
meine Güte was seit ihr kleinlich.

Der Junge ist sogar noch auf einen Feiertag schnell in die Firma gefahren um abgefragte Info
zu liefern. Warum sollte er übrigens die Aufgabe nicht annehmen, ich finde es in unseren Job
mehr als normal, das es vorkommt das man nicht weiß wie man am Ende ans Ziel kommt, 
gerade das macht die Arbeit doch interessant. Es heißt doch 'Man wächst mit den Aufgaben'
oder ist hier jemand schon als ausgemachter Fachmann auf die Welt gekommen.


----------



## UniMog (30 Dezember 2013)

Wer hackt denn auf Hannes rum ?????   Bekommt man die Frage nicht mehr beantwortet ????


----------



## bike (30 Dezember 2013)

Also mich stört der Umstand, dass ein Mann, der Step5 fehlerfrei öffnen kann, ohne sich zuerst! Gedanken zu machen, etwas schreibt.
Einfach zuerst nachdenken hätte ihm, dem taffic des Web und auch den Lesern gut getan.

Wenn man genau die Fragen? und Informationen liest, dann wird nahtlos erkannt, dass eben nicht die Dokumentation zu Rate gezogen wurde.
Warum in Gottes Namen hat denn keiner mehr den Arsch in der Hose und sagt: Ich kann das nicht. ? 

@UniMog:man muss nicht alle Fragen beantworten, es genügt einfach pseudo Wissen rein zu schaufeln und alles ist gut.
daher nimms leicht und trink morgen ein Bier auf dich und ein Neues.


bike


----------



## bike (30 Dezember 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich finde es schade und aber auch prägend für das Forum, wie auf den Hannes rumgehackt
> wird .



Wer hackt?
Der Kollege? hat sich nicht die Mühe gemacht zuerst! sich Informationen zu beschaffen.
Das Forum ist dafür da, die Faulheit und den Größenwahn von Leuten zu unterstützen, die fehlerfrei Step 5 / 7 öffnen können?
Helmut, ist es wirklich fair zu klassifizieren, wenn sich jemand von solchen posts genervt fühlt?
Zum Thema kleinlich schreibe ich nichts, denn das würde echt persönlich werden.

Nix für ungut


bike


----------



## UniMog (30 Dezember 2013)

Ich finde es schade und aber auch komisch für das Forum sobald die obere Etage Stellung (Poweruser) bezogen hat 
 viele den Duckmäuser spielen und es nur wenige hier gibt die dann immer noch Ihre Meinung schreiben.
 Viele ignorieren dann automatisch solche Diskussionen..... nur nichts falsches schreiben.

 Folgende 4 Benutzer sagen Danke:    190B (Heute),Blockmove (Heute),hucki (Heute),OHGN (Heute) 

 Was ist denn so nützlich an dem Beitrag ? 
 Sind solche Planungen von Umbauten bei euch in der Firma auch der Alltag macht die Instandhaltung das so ? Intuitiv Umbau mal sehn was passiert ?
 Darf man solche Sachen nicht diskutieren  ????


----------



## vollmi (30 Dezember 2013)

UniMog schrieb:


> Sind solche Planungen von Umbauten bei euch in der Firma auch der Alltag macht die Instandhaltung das so ? Intuitiv Umbau mal sehn was passiert ?



Klar. Der Verkauf hat die Dollarzeichen in den Augen. Und wir sagen, irgendwie kriegen wir das schon hin, versuch den Auftrag nur zu kriegen.
Allerdings hab ich dann keine Skrupel Geld für Bücher und ggf, n Crashkurs bei ner entsprechend ausgerüsteten Firma zu machen.

Aber z.B. meinen ersten EIB, LON, M-Bus, Modbus etc. hab ich auch erstmal auf der grünen Wiese mit Hilfe von Google und Forenforsten zum laufen gekriegt.

Klar hätte ich den Auftrag einfach an ne andere Firma übergeben können, hätte mich aber nicht wirklich befriedigt und ich wollte das jetzt einfach selbst hinkriegen. Da bin ich bisweilen stur. Hätte ich mich schämen sollen wäre ich auf die idee gekommen Wissenslücken dann auch im Forum zu schliessen. Nur weil es Firmen gibt die sich damit schon besser auskennen?



> Darf man solche Sachen nicht diskutieren  ????


Darf man, nur nicht grad im Tread wo es um das Anfängerproblem gerade geht, solche Diskussionen gehören in erster Linie IMHO hier her.

mfG René


----------



## hucki (30 Dezember 2013)

UniMog schrieb:


> Folgende ... Benutzer sagen Danke: ...,hucki (Heute), ...
> 
> Was ist denn so nützlich an dem Beitrag ?


Genau das:


rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wer soll den dann noch in Zukunft Lust haben in so einen unfreundlichen Forum eine Frage zu stellen oder mitzuarbeiten.


Manchmal ist gerechtfertigt, wie z.B. hier: Hilfe!!!
Oftmals aber eben auch nicht, wie ich es selbst erfahren durfte.



UniMog schrieb:


> ...
> Sind solche Planungen von Umbauten bei euch in der Firma auch der Alltag macht die Instandhaltung das so ? Intuitiv Umbau ...


Und ja, das ergibt sich manchmal, das man eben von jetzt auf gleich startet, statt wie geplant in einigen Wochen. Das nennt sich Produktion, da ist die Instandhaltung nicht immer planbar.
Das Leben ist schließlich kein Ponyhof.


----------



## bike (30 Dezember 2013)

UniMog schrieb:


> Darf man solche Sachen nicht diskutieren  ????



Nein.
Es macht auch keinen Sinn, dass Entwickler zuerst ein Konzept erstellen und dann erst programmieren.
Jeder der Step7 fehlerfrei schreiben kann darf Maschinen und Anlagen umprogrammieren.
Ich bewundere die Schafs, die bereit sind so das Geld zu verbrennen.
Das kotzt nur noch.


bike


----------



## UniMog (30 Dezember 2013)

vollmi schrieb:


> Darf man, nur nicht grad im Tread wo es um das Anfängerproblem gerade geht, solche Diskussionen gehören in erster Linie IMHO hier her.
> 
> mfG René



Ja ok das haben wir ja gemacht und wie gesagt Hannes war nur ein Beispiel...... davon haben wir ja ein paar mehr hier.



hucki schrieb:


> Genau das:
> 
> Und ja, das ergibt sich manchmal, das man eben von jetzt auf gleich startet, statt wie geplant in einigen Wochen. Das nennt sich Produktion, da ist die Instandhaltung nicht immer planbar.
> Das Leben ist schließlich kein Ponyhof.



Das wir nicht auf einem Ponyhof leben das ist mir klar. Man kann auch von jetzt auf gleich starten aber dann hat man halt Leute in der Truppe die vom Fach sind.

Bei Dir und bei Vollmi hätte ich auch keine Probleme ihr seit ja auch von der Truppe "Problemlöser"

Was ich immer lustig finde ist wenn jemand an so einem Safety-Programm bastel kommt immer sofort der Hinweis hast Du Ahnung davon ..... Lass die Finger weg..... 
Aber wenn einer ohne Plan an einem RBG spiel was vielleicht 100m geradeaus fährt + 30m nach oben und über 10t wiegt.... egal ist in Ordnung

Das war ein Beispiel ich weiß natürlich nicht wie groß oder klein sein RBG in diesem Fall war.


----------



## Blockmove (30 Dezember 2013)

UniMog schrieb:


> Folgende 4 Benutzer sagen Danke:    190B (Heute),Blockmove (Heute),hucki (Heute),OHGN (Heute)
> 
> Was ist denn so nützlich an dem Beitrag ?
> Sind solche Planungen von Umbauten bei euch in der Firma auch der Alltag macht die Instandhaltung das so ? Intuitiv Umbau mal sehn was passiert ?
> Darf man solche Sachen nicht diskutieren  ????



Ich sag dir ganz genau warum ich hinter dem Beitrag von Helmut stehe:
Hannes hat sein Problem korrekt geschildert.
Er hat Quellcode beigefügt und hat ihn erläutert.
Das Einzige was ihm an Wissen gefehlt hat, war dass eine 115U eben FB's für 32Bit-Berechnungen braucht.

Solche Probleme treffen *jeden* von uns irgendwann.
Du kannst dich noch so gut auf einen Umbau oder eine Änderung vorbereiten und doch kannst du dir völlig unerwartete Probleme einfangen.
Das hat nichts mit Leichtsinn und Verantwortungslosigkeit zu tun:
Was meinst du wieviele von den Usern hier das gleiche Problem gehabt hätten?

Für mich persönlich ist es dann aber beruhigend zu wissen, dass es im Forum Kollegen gibt, die mir helfen können!

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## UniMog (30 Dezember 2013)

vollmi schrieb:


> Aber z.B. meinen ersten EIB, LON, M-Bus, Modbus etc. hab ich auch erstmal auf der grünen Wiese mit Hilfe von Google und Forenforsten zum laufen gekriegt.
> 
> mfG René



Das mache ich bei neuen Sachen immer so...... Aber wenn ich dann an die Anlage komme dann hab ich die Versuche im Büro am Schreibtisch + Handbücher durch und weiß eigentlich
genau was ich gleich machen werde.

Wenn dann etwas nicht klappt hab ich zur Nothilfe auch noch ein paar Telefonnummern von anderen Kollegen dabei.........   ich bin immer für den Ernstfall vorbereitet.


----------



## 190B (30 Dezember 2013)

UniMog schrieb:


> Wenn dann etwas nicht klappt hab ich zur Nothilfe auch noch ein paar Telefonnummern von anderen Kollegen dabei.........  ich bin immer für den Ernstfall vorbereitet.



Das ist ja schön für Dich, gönne ich Dir auch. Aber es soll Leute geben, die haben keine Nothilfe-Telefonnummern. Und die suchen hier nach Hilfe...


----------



## hucki (30 Dezember 2013)

UniMog schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich dann an die Anlage komme dann hab ich die Versuche im Büro am Schreibtisch + Handbücher durch und weiß eigentlich genau was ich gleich machen werde.


Und trotzdem kommt man manchmal zu unvorhergesehenen Dingen, wie die Jungfrau zum Kind.





UniMog schrieb:


> Wenn dann etwas nicht klappt hab ich zur Nothilfe auch noch ein paar Telefonnummern von anderen Kollegen dabei.........   ich bin immer für den Ernstfall vorbereitet.


Und genau deswegen bin ich froh, das es mit dem Forum noch einen weiteren Zusatzjoker gibt!
Allerdings hab' ich natürlich den Vorteil, das man mich schon von ein, zwei Beiträgen kennt.


----------



## 021aet04 (30 Dezember 2013)

@Blockmove
Danke, du hast mein Problem präzise formuliert.



Ich habe mich vorbereitet, habe mir das Progamm angeschaut und kleine Änderungen getestet, allerdings nur für 16bit. Ich habe sogar die Positionen aufgenommen das ich nur mehr die Differenz hinzuaddieren muss. Das alles während der Produktion (RBG kurzzeitig abgestellt).

Da das RBG kurzfristig (wärend dem Abbau des Lagers) um ein weiteres Segment gekürzt worden ist bin ich mit den 16bit nicht mehr ausgekommen.

MfG Hannes


----------



## Blockmove (30 Dezember 2013)

UniMog schrieb:


> ich bin immer für den Ernstfall vorbereitet.



Du bist aber allein, der Kollege *Ernst Fall* hat noch seine Freunde *Nie Mand* und *Keiner Wars*.


----------



## zako (30 Dezember 2013)

... nochmals zurück zum Anfang: Ich finde dieses Forum wirklich gut - bin aber nicht von Anfang an dabei gewesen. Ich kann auch immer wieder was dazu lernen, und wenn ich denke, dass ich anderen weiterhelfen kann, dann tue ich das auch gerne.


----------



## UniMog (30 Dezember 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Du bist aber allein, der Kollege *Ernst Fall* hat noch seine Freunde *Nie Mand* und *Keiner Wars*.



Ja die kenne ich auch..... lach


----------



## UniMog (30 Dezember 2013)

zako schrieb:


> ... nochmals zurück zum Anfang: Ich finde dieses Forum wirklich gut - bin aber nicht von Anfang an dabei gewesen. Ich kann auch immer wieder was dazu lernen, und wenn ich denke, dass ich anderen weiterhelfen kann, dann tue ich das auch gerne.



Na das ist doch ein guter Vorsatz fürs neue Jahr........


----------



## bike (30 Dezember 2013)

021aet04 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich vorbereitet, habe mir das Progamm angeschaut und kleine Änderungen getestet, allerdings nur für 16bit. Ich habe sogar die Positionen aufgenommen das ich nur mehr die Differenz hinzuaddieren muss.



Hast du die Dokumentation zu Step5 und der CPU gelesen und verstanden?

Es ist immer gut zu wissen wo einem geholfen wird.
Doch ich unterstelle dir, dass du eben nicht VORHER dir Gedanken gemacht hast.

"ich habe mir was angeschaut, das ging und auf einmal nicht mehr...."
Das zeigt doch dass du eben nicht vernünftig an die Aufgabenstellung herangegangen bist.
Wie heißt denn  Hersteller der euch KEINERLEI Support bieten konnte?
Denn ich weiß, dass jeder Hersteller eine Strategie hat, wenn nicht selbst oder direkt geholfen werden kann.

Aber es kommt ja echt gut seinem Schaf zu erklären, man sei der Guru.

Langsam nervt es, dass immer mehr denken programmieren ist wie fazebuk schreiben.


bike


----------



## bike (30 Dezember 2013)

zako schrieb:


> ... nochmals zurück zum Anfang: Ich finde dieses Forum wirklich gut - bin aber nicht von Anfang an dabei gewesen. Ich kann auch immer wieder was dazu lernen, und wenn ich denke, dass ich anderen weiterhelfen kann, dann tue ich das auch gerne.



das tust du und sehr kompetent.
Ich hätte nicht das Wissen oder Geduld wie du dies öfter zeigst.

Respekt und mach bitte weiter


bike


----------



## gloeru (31 Dezember 2013)

Ich muss auch zugestehen, dass ich das Forum früher intensiver genutzt habe... Ich vermute für mich persönlich, dass mit der Erfahrung auch die Möglichkeiten zur Selbsthilfe grösser wurden.

Auch ich habe mich extrem über Anfänger- und Idiotenfragen genervt. Aus eigener Erfahrung möchte ich jedoch anmerken, dass heute das Studium nicht mehr vergleichbar zu früher ist. Zum einen reicht die Zeit gar nicht mehr, um ein Thema ernsthaft zu erlernen. Dank Bologna-Reformen sollen Studis heute mind. ein Drittel des Stoffs selbstständig erlernen, da erstaunt es nicht dass das Niveau sinkt. Zum Zweiten waren zumindest an meiner 'Bildungsinstitution' die Professoren hilflos überfordert mit der neueren SPS-Technik (Soft-SPS war ein schwarzes Loch und Teufelszeugs, alles was nicht selber auf Europakarten gelötet wird ist sowieso nichts wert). Weiter wird das korrekte Programmieren einer SPS oft viel zu einfach dargestellt. Unser Studiengangleiter sagte sogar mal, das Ingenieure das nicht können müsse, das sei Technikerarbeit... Drittens wird zudem in der Ausbildung sehr oft LabView verwendet (Ist toll, da gibt es tausende 'Idiotensichere' Tutorials und Vorlagen), aber nachher werden im realen Lebens meistens andere SPSen eingesetzt.

Aus diesem Standpunkt her und aus eigener Erfahrung wird man heute im der Ausbildung richtiggehend dazu genötigt, sehr oberflächlich zu lernen, bzw. sich Wissen zu besorgen.

Auf der anderen Seite brauchen wir in der Ingenieurgilde keine Leute, die nicht in der Lage sind Google oder eine Forensuche zu benutzen. Auch das Lesen eines Handbuches gehört m.M. nach zu den zwingenden Fähigkeiten eines Ingenieurs!

Was haltet ihr davon, wenn z.B. die ersten paar Beiträge von neuen Usern zuerst von Superusers oder Admin freigeschaltet werden müssen. Ich denke damit könnten wir all die Mülleinträge (Hilfe ich brauche ein Buch und all diese Scheisse) mal ausfiltern und können unsere kleiner werdenden Ressourcen für die echten Fragen der ehrlichen Fragesteller verwenden... Zudem könnten neue User darauf aufmerksam gemacht (oder auch gezwungen werden) ordentlich Feedback zu geben. Ich bin mir der Mehrarbeit bewusst, sehe aber eine Entlastung für das gesamte Forum...

Auch wurde hier von Vorrednern bereits erwähnt, das oft realtiv einfache Fragen zu eine Glaubenskrieg ausarteten. Auch wenn Glaubenskriege gerade in der Mode sind, finde ich das daneben und unnötig. Zudem ist der Umgangston in letzter Zeit etwas rauer geworden, warum auch immer...

Auf jeden Fall ist das Forum eine super Sache und kpmmt ja unterdessen bei Google-Suche nach SPS-Themen sehr oft zu oberst.


----------



## KingHelmer (31 Dezember 2013)

> 1. Evernote (habe ich grade neu für mich entdeckt)
> 2. n-tv
> 3. DSLR-Forum
> 4. Facebook
> ...



SPS forum unter FACEBOOK??????? 

Du hast vergessen, dass 2013 das beste Jahr war, da ICH hier sehr aktiv war.

Guten Rutsch euch allen und bis nächstes Jahr!
Flo


----------



## Blockmove (31 Dezember 2013)

So wie es aussieht hat Helmut wirklich für einen ruhigen Jahresausklang gesorgt und sioan vom Spielfeld geholt.

Danke!


----------



## Ralle (31 Dezember 2013)

gloeru schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon, wenn z.B. die ersten paar Beiträge von neuen Usern zuerst von Superusers oder Admin freigeschaltet werden müssen. Ich denke damit könnten wir all die Mülleinträge (Hilfe ich brauche ein Buch und all diese Scheisse) mal ausfiltern und können unsere kleiner werdenden Ressourcen für die echten Fragen der ehrlichen Fragesteller verwenden... Zudem könnten neue User darauf aufmerksam gemacht (oder auch gezwungen werden) ordentlich Feedback zu geben. Ich bin mir der Mehrarbeit bewusst, sehe aber eine Entlastung für das gesamte Forum...



Das ist bei Neu-Usern zum Teil schon so, dass wir Erstbeiträge freischalten müssen.



gloeru schrieb:


> Auch wurde hier von Vorrednern bereits erwähnt, das oft realtiv einfache Fragen zu eine Glaubenskrieg ausarteten. Auch wenn Glaubenskriege gerade in der Mode sind, finde ich das daneben und unnötig. Zudem ist der Umgangston in letzter Zeit etwas rauer geworden, warum auch immer...



Ja leider, das empfinde ich auch so, ein wenig mehr Gelassenheit würde einigen Usern gut zu Gesicht stehen.


----------



## SoftMachine (3 Januar 2014)

.
Der Eingangs-Beitrag von Axel zum Thema 
dieses Threads ist erstmal ziemlich akut, 
auch wenn die Diskussion (wie auch Ralf in 
seinem Beitrag #29 schon sagte) sich
etwas seitwärts entwickelte.

Dem Schlußsatz von Ralle im vorangegangenen 
Beitrag kann ich nur zustimmen.

Ansonsten finde ich den nachfolgend zitierten
Beitrag #2 vom Dieter sehr praktikabel.



Blockmove schrieb:


> ...
> Um das Forum für Poweruser wieder attraktiver zu machen, könnte man
> vielleicht die einzelnen Bereiche untergliedern.
> Jeweils ein Bereich für Einsteiger und ein Bereich für Fortgeschrittene.
> ...



Gruss


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (9 März 2014)

Hallo,

aufgrund riesigen Resonanz hier

http://www.sps-forum.de/stammtisch/poll-179-a.html

meine Meinung zum Thema:

Vor nunmehr 11 Jahren war das SPS-Forum etwas Neues.

Weder Xing, Facebook, LinkedIn und schon gar nicht 
Google+ gab es in der heutigen Form.  Smartphones 
auch nicht.

Was ich damit sagen will: Immer mehr Angebote und 
Dienst buhlen um die Onlinezeit des Einzelnen. Und die
ist nun mal begrenzt, wenn ich zwischendurch noch
ein bisschen Arbeiten oder Studieren möchte.

Dazu kommt m. E., dass die jungen Menschen immer
weniger willens und in der Lage sind, anstehende
Probleme (im Sinne von Aufgaben) zu lösen.

Aufgrund des medialen Überangebotes konsumiert
der Mensch auf Teufel und komm raus und verlernt
dabei, selbst kreativ zu sein und dabei etwas neues 
zu Schaffen.   

Das fängt bei den Kleinsten an: Als ich ein Kind war, 
gab es von Lego Steine, Räder usw., aus denen hat 
man etwas gebaut. Heute gibt es fast nur noch 
Themen-Bausätze Feuerwehr, Polizei, Eisenbahn – 
und man baut nach Anleitung. Das fördert bestenfalls 
die Motorik, aber die Kreativität?

Diese Entwicklung spiegelt sich nach meiner Meinung 
leider auch im Forum hier wieder.

Als Ingenieur fragte ich mich ernsthaft, wer den künftig 
die steigenden Bedürfnisse der Konsumenten (immer höher,
immer weiter) befriedigen soll?


----------



## Blockmove (9 März 2014)

@Gerhard

du hast mit deinen Aussagen recht.
Aber vielleicht ist es auch eine Chance sich aus dem Heer der Copy-und-Past-Programmierer hervorzutun 

Gruß
Dieter

PS:
Mein 4-Jähriger braucht Gott-Sei-Dank keine Anleitungen für Lego und baut einfach drauf los


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (9 März 2014)

Blockmove schrieb:


> ...
> Aber vielleicht ist es auch eine Chance sich aus dem Heer der Copy-und-Past-Programmierer hervorzutun



Ok, aber wie können die Leute motiviert werden, diese Chance auch zu nutzen?



Blockmove schrieb:


> Mein 4-Jähriger braucht Gott-Sei-Dank keine Anleitungen für Lego und baut einfach drauf los



... aber von Lego – mit Themenbausätzen und Sondersteinen – wird das nicht geförtert.


----------



## MariusW (10 März 2014)

Hallo Forum, 
wo ist Waldy?


----------



## Toki0604 (17 März 2014)

> Hallo Forum,*wo ist Waldy?


Hoffe dem ist bei seinen Versuchen nicht die Mikrowelle
Explodiert weil darin ein Laptop auf Microwellenbestrahlung
bei hoher CPU Auslastung getestet wurde...

Aber im Ernst: Waldy wo bist du? ?
Gruß Toki


----------



## marlob (17 März 2014)

Toki0604 schrieb:


> ..
> Aber im Ernst: Waldy wo bist du? ?
> Gruß Toki



Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen noch eine PN von ihm erhalten. Er ist also noch aktiv


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 März 2014)

marlob schrieb:


> Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen noch eine PN von ihm erhalten. Er ist also noch aktiv



ach wollte er von dir deine Handynummer damit er dich anrufen kann.... kommt mir bekannt vor


----------



## marlob (17 März 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ach wollte er von dir deine Handynummer damit er dich anrufen kann.... kommt mir bekannt vor


Wahrscheinlich nicht nur uns beiden Ich habe ihm übrigens deine geschickt


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 März 2014)

marlob schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich nicht nur uns beiden Ich habe ihm übrigens deine geschickt



nicht schlimm, ich habe ihn die von Markus geschickt, der dreht dann wieder ordentlich am Rad


----------

